# Can I PAINT a cable??



## spencexxx

I am going to recable a few things, and was hoping to do some interesting techflex or nylon....
 Would it effect the sound of the cable if I were to spraypaint the cable white before laying on purple flex/nylon? (not like the color matters)...

 Any recommendations about types of paint (spray / model / brand etc...)


----------



## XxATOLxX

As long as your paint doesn't actually damage the wires inside the cable, you should be fine.


----------



## olblueyez

Why not shrink tube it first for color instead of paint that will rub off under the techflex?

Heatshrink : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## JamesL

shrink-tubing can make the cable very stiff depending on the type you use, and it'll add substantial thickness to the cable.


----------



## spencexxx

"shrink-tubing can make the cable very stiff depending on the type you use, and it'll add substantial thickness to the cable. "

 Bingoed my concern. (is "bingod a word...spellcheck says no.)


----------



## olblueyez

Like I said, paint those suckers!!!


----------



## Forte

I don't think it would last, paint isn't usually flexible and will soon crack and flake off as the cable flexes.


----------



## iriverdude

Speaker cable, no problem once fixed to the wall with clips. But not with headphone cable.


----------



## Good Times

If you're adding techflex after painting, surely the techflex will rub the paint off. 

 Alternatively depending on the wire, maybe you can remove the outer and dye it?


----------



## Pars

You could wrap it in white teflon plumbing tape. This technique is used for example on Chris Ven Haus' diy silver cable recipe DIY Silver Interconnects


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5492869-post3872.html


----------



## JamesL

+1 on the teflon tape. You can get a roll of mil-spec teflon tape from home depot for 99cents. Very flexible, thin, and is also very resistant to water and all kinds of wear.

 I've used them under multifilament nylon before to cover braided cables.


----------



## pabbi1

Rather than paint, check out vinyl dye - available at any automotive parts dealer. It can also be used to dye plastic cases, which absorb the dye, not just a paint that can chip. Great stuff.


----------



## Bonthouse

Latex paint! It's stretchy, comes in lots of colors but I am not sure it will hold on to the cable for long..


----------



## Punnisher

You can get Canare starquad in lots of colors. I know gray is available but maybe white as well.


----------



## pyrokid

plasti-dip is another option.
 they even have some rubbery sprays that you could use. Those wouldn't affect hte flexibility much at all, and wouldn't break.


----------



## Juaquin

Yeah I would try to find starquad/mogami/etc cable already in a white sleeving. If you must use a special wire, you could take some white mogami, gut it, and put your own wire in. I would think painting would be a bad idea (wear easily with flexing and rubbing), unless you find a special paint that takes well to flexing.


----------



## blackbird

I think the biggest thing you need to worry about is either:
 1. How it will affect internal wires. 
 2. How easily it will come off.


----------



## samsquanch

If you're going for white, teflon tape, it will add some dielectric properties, which you may or may not like, I've heard some people say it makes the music sound "slippery". Or, if you are one that doesn't like the sound of teflon tape, Electrical tape, available in many colors, go wild and make the rastafarian cables of your dreams.


----------



## tacitapproval

Teflon sounds "slippery"? What, and gold makes it sound "blingy," right?


----------



## hopeless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spencexxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to recable a few things, and was hoping to do some interesting techflex or nylon....
 Would it effect the sound of the cable if I were to spraypaint the cable white before laying on purple flex/nylon? (not like the color matters)...

 Any recommendations about types of paint (spray / model / brand etc...)_

 

Why spraypaint just the cable. I swear it works wonders for the jacks' contact surface too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 At least there it'll be useful (much better than nickel plating when it comes to not making contact).


----------



## Good Times

There's nothing wrong with wanting a different coloured cable.....


----------



## hopeless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's nothing wrong with wanting a different coloured cable....._

 

Wrong not, for sure. Because then it would be right to have all cables in black sleeves... how booooring. But painting a cable...


----------



## samsquanch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tacitapproval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Teflon sounds "slippery"? What, and gold makes it sound "blingy," right?_

 

Didn't make sense to me either when I heard that said, but hey I guess some peoples ears are better than mine...


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *samsquanch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_teflon.... I've heard some people say it makes the music sound "slippery". ...._

 

I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not


----------



## smeggy

I believe so.


----------



## baldux

I hope he just forgot the smiley.


----------



## qusp

i'm sure he must be, but I have heard it said before in all seriousness


----------



## samsquanch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm sure he must be, but I have heard it said before in all seriousness_

 

nah, I've definitely had people say that in the most serious tone. I've wrapped cables in teflon, didn't sound any different to me, but I guess some people need to feel that their ears are superior to others.... Oh well. But yeah, I still recommend electrical tape.

 hmm thought just popped into my head, depending upon the make up of the jacket, you may be able to dye the cables with clothing dye like RIT or something similar, never tried it so who knows...


----------



## pabbi1

And the thread comes full circle... vinyl dye FTW.


----------



## Benaiir

Spray-paint: 97 cents @ your local Walmart.

 I'm pretty sure you don't want to waste some Behr or Benjamin Moore paint to make a non-flexible, chipping cable... I don't think spray-paint will cause interference. I don't know what vinyl dye is though. Might wanna give that a whirl. Black cables are ugly. Rainbow cables are awesome


----------



## pabbi1

Vinyl dye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Juaquin

I suggest the OP use vinyl dye, or we might have a problem here...


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *samsquanch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh well. But yeah, I still recommend electrical tape._

 

Oh no.. but won't that make it sound sticky and rubbery?

 =P


----------



## samsquanch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh no.. but won't that make it sound sticky and rubbery?

 =P_

 

well yes, but some do say that after a year or so it makes them sound crisper and more vintage.


----------

